# Was tun beim Gildentreffen



## Dorinka (17. August 2007)

Wir planen das erste Gildentreffen unserer Gilde und deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr Vorschläge für Ort und Aktivitäten habt!

Würd mich freuen über eure Vorschläge, Erfahrungen und Meinungen.

Eure Dorinka


----------



## The Holy Paladin (17. August 2007)

Gute Frage die du da in den Raum wirfst. 

Meine Antwort: 

Das ´´must have´´ event gibt es nich frag doch vll mal so in der Gilde rum was dort den Leuten gefallen könnte ?

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Gahid (18. August 2007)

also unsere gildentreffen nutzen wir dazu um wichtiges zu besprechen wie zb gruul etc.
soll es denn einfach ein rp treffen sein?


----------



## Topperharly (18. August 2007)

meinst du reallife oder ingame????


----------



## Flitzî (18. August 2007)

Treffen in der Hauptstadt finde ich wichtig, da können alle hinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann auch den Termin rechtzeitig bekannt geben, dass sich jeder drauf einstellen kann, (Gildennachricht des Tages, liest fast jeder) schön auch wenn man Sachen dabei hat zum Tauschen, verschenken ect.
Nach dem Pla,pla noch etwas zusammen unternehmen ist auch ganz nett, dabei sollte man sich auf die " "Kleinen"einstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spass euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

